# early feeding



## tallman1948 (Sep 6, 2015)

I am a third year beek and took honey from my warre hive only this fall. Still have three boxes of honey for the winter - should be plenty. Question: when I took the top box, I put a large piece of fondant in on top of the bars - for the winter, I thought. But they are devouring it already. I had not planned on that, and thought they would keep foraging for food now, while the asters and goldenrod and other things are still in bloom. Thoughts?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

mine did the same thing last year when I put the fondant on in late Nov. It was gone by mid Dec. I put in sugar bricks last Dec and they ate on them through the winter and still had some capped stores going into spring. This year I am skipping the fondant-too much work. And will hold off on adding the bricks until Dec. I guess it doesn't really answer your question, I'm just agreeing with you.


----------

